# Como aumentar el alto voltaje



## JoseGContreras (Nov 20, 2010)

Hola a todos los eléctricos ...

Tengo una fuente de unos 12 kV, hecha con una bobina de carro. Necesito aumenta este voltaje a unos 20 kV, pero no veo como  ... help me por favor
He visto unos circuitos dobladores de voltaje pero nunca he trabajado con estos.

Goyo


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 24, 2010)

Hola, bienvenido al foro.

No entendí a que le llamas bobina de carro...
¿Esos 12kV son en alterna o continua ?
Si es continua habría problemas por asuntos de aislación.
Si es alterna podrías construir un transformador con buen alambre aislado que eleve la tensión.
Hay que considerar la frecuencia.

El doblador de tensión deberías descartarlo porque a mi parecer no encontrarás capacitores que soporten esa tensión.

¿Para qué deseas usar 20kV?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

Una bobina de carro (bobina de encendido de automotor) disparada con un CDI llega a generar hasta 45 kV

Poné CDI y encendido electrónico en el buscador.

Saludos !


----------



## JoseGContreras (Nov 24, 2010)

Gracias por su respuesta, veré en internet que es un CDI. 
El alto voltaje de unos 20 KV es para construir un equipo de análisis químico que se conoce como electroforesis capilar. Mas información en cientificosaficionados.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 24, 2010)

CDI = Capacitive Discharge Ignition . . . lo inventó Tesla  .

El truco es que con un circuito elevador carga un capacitor de más o menos 1 uF con 400 Vdc y un tiristor lo descarga contra la bobina , repetidamente.

También buscá "electrificador de alambrados" o "boyero" , que son para el ganado , o "excitadores de flybacks".

Saludos !


----------



## carlosenati (Nov 24, 2010)

me parece muy interesante lo que quieres ,tu tema lo que se utiliza en lo carros es algo parecido o una modificacion del carrete de rumford con la cual mediante el uso de unas bobinas y una cruceta  se podia lograr elevar un voltaje de una pila de 6 voltios en dc hasta un voltaje de 10000 voltios en corriente alterna
aqui te dejo un enlace sencillo 






entre muchos aparatos se utilizaron el carrete de ruhmkorff que su invento se utiliza en loautos actualmente hay te dejo un enlace interesante


----------



## pandacba (Nov 24, 2010)

Tambien puedes utilizar un flyback  comercial, tomado de un TV en deshuso que este en buen estado, estos entregan entregan entre 23KV a 28KV en equipos comunes 14 a 21" normalmente se alimentan con 110V, por lo que variando la tensión de fuente tendras la tensión que desees...
Y mejor aún puedes comprra una fuente de TV de sustituxión que se conecta a la linea y te entrega 110V(ajustables) aislados de la linea + 12V+24V+5V.

Con los 12 alimentas el cicuito oscilante, que puede ser tomado de un viejo TV o más prácticamente realizado con un 555, del TV en deshuso tomas el trafo drive y el Tr que lo manejas y ya tiene todo.
En el 555 modificas el ciclo de trabajo y ya tienes la tensión deseada( la salida sera pulsante de alta frecuencia, ya qu no tendras el filtro el cual esta en el TV y es enorme, pesado y frágil y no creo que te sea práctico utilizarlo)


----------



## zealot2 (Oct 5, 2018)

Muy buenos dias mis colegas. Hacía bastante no entraba, un saludo para todos. Me alegro verte Dosmetros. No hago un nuevo hilo porque veo que tocan el tema aqui:

 Aqui en la foto les muestro una pistola electrica, un amigo me ha pedido se la repare, sucede que primeramente el capacitor no tiene caracteristicas, y tiene 4 tomas, dos de ellas salen a las pinzas que accionarian contra el agresor, pero lo curioso es que no hay ningun transistor ni componente activo en el circuito. Veo una bobina, si es que es una bobina, que es la que uno acciona con el dedo para electrocutar. Esta bobina esta conectada en serie a una de las entradas del capacitor, alimentandose de una pila de 48V, el otro extremo de la bateria va a la otra entrada del capacitor, en escencia. Quisiera por favor, mas que nada, entender como funciona esto, es lo que verdaderamente necesito, saber como funciona y porque?, ya que, repito, no hay transistores ni circuito oscilador, y si alguien tiene una idea de que tipo de capacitor es, o de sus caracteristicas agradeceria. Saludos.
Rectifico lo de la bobina, mas bien parece un pulsador, no una bobina, ahora que la he desarmado, menos aun, entiendo como trabaja el sistema?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2018)

Tánto tiempo  !

Podría ser un CDI , o sea que la batería carga al capacitor  y éste es disparado contra la bobina , similar a un encendido electrónico.


----------



## zealot2 (Oct 5, 2018)

No hay absolutamente ninguna bobina en el circuito, como puede funcionar esto?, lo mas curioso es que lo ví funcionando hace un par de años. Alguna idea como podría funcionar? La bateria estar formada por 4 pilas de 12V y 250mA, conectadas en serie, las baterias son mas pequeñas que una AAA. Quiere decir que el circuito carga una bateria de 48V, pero como descarga?. Gracias
Claro está, al capacitor le salen dos cables por atras y dos por delante, pero es una pieza ermetica. Quizas la bobina este adentro integrada, pudiera ser?, pero no dice absolutamente nada, ni una sola letra, ni un solo numero


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2018)

Medila a tester  a ver si no es primario y secundario de bobina


----------

